# Plaza Cinema, Port Talbot - March 08



## sinnerman (Sep 10, 2008)

The Plaza Cineam in Port Talbot was built during 1939 and first opened at Easter 1940 seating 1447 the cinema always operated as an independednt not linked to any of the major chains. The cinema was once the main entertainment venue of local area but as the years pased it became a typical single screen "Flea pit" finding it hard to compete with the larger cinemas in Swansea and Neath, It closed as a cinema in 1983 with a showing of Tootsie and was converted to a Bingo Hall. The Plaza reopened as a Cinema on the 18th October 1985 with a showing of Peter Pan during the following few years the cinema was converted from a single screen to a four screens with the stalls converted into three screens seating 450, 165 and 120 people and a fourth screen in the circle seating 280. The cinema was finaly closed in 1999, following the opening of the Apollo multiplex cinema just down the road. The final film to be screened at the Plaza was Disney''s Prince of Egypt. The cinema has stood empty since then it is protected with a grade II listing which has made redevelopent very difficult, I beleve its currently owned by the local council.

I first spotted the Plaza abut 6 months ago then it was sealed up tight and seemed impossible at the time but patience finnlay paid off, The main screen in the converted stalls has been stripped away exposing the large ripped main screen, also the front wall of the circle screen has been removed leaving the seats visible to the main hall once again, so we could only find evidenc of three of the cinemas later screens today, the two small screens in the stalls had an ingenious periscope arangement for projectors in the main projector booth to project the film on to an angled mirror which was then deflected by a second mirror on the the screen on the floor below. Unfortunalty no projectors in place but there was a back light and some mercury arc rectifiers still in place along with a store cupboard full of films and trailers, But my favorite find was the usherette trays.






















Ticket Box





Ice Cream's





Main Screen






























Screen 3















Screen 4










Main Projection Booth










Usherette's Trays.





Film Store


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 10, 2008)

excellent sinnerman!! i would love to find a place like this by me lol, very good pics 
samsmeg123


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW great thread love the film store, nice bit of history there.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 10, 2008)

Great pics! Looks a beauty in there-you can't beat a good cinema!


----------



## Wile-E (Sep 10, 2008)

Wife used to live in Margam, she's got fond memories of that cinema  
Passed it each time we've been to visit her family (still living in the area) each summer for the last couple of years, sad to see it sitting derelict really.


----------



## tarboat (Sep 10, 2008)

A fine report there. Lots of interesting things inside and not looking too trashed. What a pity the frontage of the building is so messed up. Still some nice features though.


----------



## odeon master (Sep 10, 2008)

very interesting.
it don't take long for a cinema to deteriorate due to a leaking roof and a pigeon infestation 
i'v been in a derelict cinema before infested with pigeons and it was shocking the amount of damage they had caused , and the smell !!! took your breath away. looks like this cinema is home to a few rats of the sky.

THE ODEON


----------



## King Al (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent pics sinnerman, those pigeons have really gone to town on the green seets!! like the room with the boxes of film and the old snack stand​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 12, 2008)

Great report as ever SM 

Good ol' Lyons Maid -never tasted the same after Nestles took it over! 

Nice selection of pics.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 29, 2008)

*cinemas in area.*

Great post!!. know this building well!. My freind was a projectionist in i think the late 90s . After that he an a few mates took over a cinema in neath and also Resolven. All closed now!! a great shame!!. Me and a few mates used to turn up on spec and were roaped in doing some job or another. Happy days!!.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, Old School Flicks! You can almost see the Teddy Boys slashing up the cushions.

Strange to remember cinemas with those godawful wooden seats.


----------



## Nigelwyn (Jan 29, 2009)

I only ever went there once, to watch Singles starring Bridget Fonda. Imdb says it was released in 1992 so I suppose it was then. I do remember sitting in one of the 3 downstairs cinemas where the picture was projected down onto that 45degree mirror before going on to the screen. I can remember the picture quality being bad. 
After that we always went to the newly opened UCI in Swansea.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been eyeing this place up everytime I go past (few times a week) I'm glad you got in and got some good shots, I'd hate to see the old place dissapear with no record. Wayne


----------



## djrich (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that's what I call a bassbin! Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## ww2nut (Jan 30, 2009)

*new it was only a matter of time!*

Hi i live down the road and am an avid explorer, i pass the cinema every day and was wondering how long it would take before i would see a post on it, i love the building all that art deco and strong imposing front. well done, i remember going there when i was a child, a good old fashioned cinema. lovely


----------



## Tpo3000 (Mar 31, 2009)

I first saw Men In Black here as a youngster, always wondered what it looks inside now every time i visit Port Talbot, i now feel somewhat relieved to know


----------



## vogelport (Mar 31, 2009)

amazing place. i too would love to walk round here. I could sit for hours going through all those film boxes! great pictures, i loved the one of the ticket booth.


----------



## thmaga (Apr 30, 2009)

Possibly some hope for the future of the Plaza, lets hope they dont screw it up like they've done with the rest of the place.

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/n...ort-Talbotarticle-840440-details/article.html


----------

